# Paper, Paper, and more Paper...



## aggiezach (Dec 27, 2004)

Howdy yo!


Alrighty I know this is kind of over done a lot with photography equipment in general so I thought I'd give it a try here 

I have a very limited experience with different types of photo paper in the DR. I've pretty much only used Agfa (b/c its what I can get easily at the local camera shope, and when I say local I mean in houston which is 96 miles away from me) So my fellow dark roomies I was wondering if you all could offer some insight as to your preferred brand/type of paper! Any suggestions on which would be good for general purpose prints would be excellent. I can tell you that I do like mid-high contrast prints and that I would love to see a very rich black in any print that I would create... I know that a lot of that is affected by various other things in the process, but which papers have you all used that are just spectacular in your eyes 

Thanks

Zach


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2004)

Try this for starters, Yo!     

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15015


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks didn't even see that one 


Zach


----------



## oriecat (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm still waiting anxiously for my new paper to arrive!   I will try to post back when I try it out and report in.

Other than that I have only really used the Ilford RC in normal and cooltone, both pearl, an Ilford FB in matte, Paterson RC pearl, and Kodak Polysomething RC glossy.   (Guess I need to learn the official names if I want to be of any help, huh? )  The box of Kodak was free so that was cool, but other than that I didn't really like it.  So I am still looking for a paper to really click with.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 27, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> So I am still looking for a paper to really click with.



Glad to know I'm not the only one! I've used the Agfa RC variable contrast paper, and its ok for most of the stuff I do, but I'm always open to suggestion! I too would one day like to try out the FB paper world! I love the prints on FB that I've seen in person, they just have this look and feel to them that really appeals to me! Maybe I'll give those a shot after I find an RC paper that I like (RC is usually the one in my price range  )

Zach


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2004)

I seem to recall being able to purchase a box of 25 8x10 sheets of the Agfa Classic 118 (fiber based) for about fourteen bucks....try a quick B&amp;H search, Zach, you may be pleasantly surprised.   That is one beautiful feeling paper.      And even if you're not smitten with it, you're only in it for 25 sheets and less than $15.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 27, 2004)

Hmmm, maybe I was just not seeing straight  I'll definitely give that a looksee... Sorry for the dumb things I say sometimes... no sleep + work + driving 200 miles today = bad combo 


Zach 


Edit: Just ordered a 25 pack of the Agfa 118 classic for like $16 from freestyle (trying to help out the forum)


----------



## Chase (Dec 27, 2004)

And your forum thanks you


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2004)

Ilford FB is a little more pricey, I think.   

I made myself curious after I semi-quoted that B&amp;H price on the Agfa, so I thought I'd check again: $12.95 for a box of 25 sheets, as stated.   I had it stored on my wish list.  Not a bad price to check out a new paper.     

Gosh, if I could just click everything that's on my B&amp;H "wishlist" over to my "cart" I'd be a happy girl.    :goodvibe:    I have a very impressive wishlist, I'll have you know.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 27, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> :goodvibe:    I have a very impressive wishlist, I'll have you know.



Oh do you now  

 just kidding!

Thats where I usually send people for my birthday or christmas (if they ask that is  I'm not picky )


Zach


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess I forgot to specify this was a_ B&amp;H_ "wish list" I was speaking of.....      Although I DO have a special wish list, we can file that under "not for TPF viewing"!


----------



## havoc (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey if you guys want good cheap fiber paper, try the Arista EDU from Freestyle. I here its good stuff and about half the price as everything else.


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2004)

havoc said:
			
		

> Hey if you guys want good cheap fiber paper, try the Arista EDU from Freestyle. I here its good stuff and about half the price as everything else.



Thanks for that; I've never heard of it and aim to try as many papers as I can!


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks Havoc! 

Did you change your avatar??


Zach


----------

